# R6 wide angle video wobble tests



## SilverBox (Feb 14, 2022)

After one of my rental customers complained of the dreaded wide angle video wobble on the RF 15-35 on his R6 body, we did some tests that I thought I would share.

Wobble is present at 15mm with lens IS on and off, IBIS on or off, in 1080 capture on both the R6 and R3
Wobble is less noticeable when using 4k capture.
Using Movie IS (digital IS) reduces the wobble in the mild setting, and significantly in the heavy setting, however there is a crop.

Using the RF 16mm lens, which does not have IS, there is significantly less wobble, but AF performance is not as good.

Using the RF 24-70 f/2.8 IS L lens, there is some very slight but barely noticeable wobble at 24mm.

It looks to my eye that the wobble is most apparent in 2 use cases. When doing hand held static shots, micro shakes seem to be over corrected, resulting in wobble. And with panning shots, the IBIS fights you attempting to stabalize the pan movement. That second case could be fixed in firmware by the addition of pan detection or a setting for panning, much like the IS switch on the big white zooms. Hopefully we see Canon address this in the future.


----------



## tron (Feb 14, 2022)

Interesting findings but did you report them to Canon?


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 14, 2022)

tron said:


> Interesting findings but did you report them to Canon?


I informed my video rep, we'll see what happens


----------



## Phido (Feb 17, 2022)

Were the both the body and lens running the latest firmware?


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 17, 2022)

Phido said:


> Were the both the body and lens running the latest firmware?


Yes to both, though Canon just released 1.5.1 today, the camera was running 1.5. This was on multiple R6 bodies, the R3, and 2 different 15-35 lenses. I also used the new RF16 as well as a Canon cine 14mm EF with the RF adapter, though it was much less pronounced with the manual lens.


----------

